# Remis window blind/screen



## ianontheroad (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
My autocruise tempo side door window remis screen and screen is damaged, i am trying to locate one and have tried olearys, magnum motors etc but having real issues sourcing a replacement. The size the damaged one is 940 x 480 on the Remis site this size no longer exits, can anyone help.
Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ian and welcome to MHF, I don't know of a UK store selling Remis parts for sure, but try this site it has links to dealers in the UK so it'll involve ringing them.

Good luck

https://www.reimo.com/en/


----------

